# Games that should burn



## BiscuitCookie (Mar 6, 2008)

So what games would you like to send to hell

mine are

all the anime based games that suck they just ruin having fun in games


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 6, 2008)

Best ironic post+avatar combo ever.

e: to contribute, Soul Calibur Legends because holy hell that game is unfun.


----------



## tomqman (Mar 6, 2008)

most movie games


----------



## JPH (Mar 6, 2008)

Ya, I can agree with Heran Bago on the whole Soul Calibur Legends game that should burn in hell


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 6, 2008)

Anything published by Destineer.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 6, 2008)

All the Animalz...


----------



## Urza (Mar 6, 2008)

JUS/SS.

LOL WUT R GUD PHYZKS IDKBUT ITZ GOT MAI FAVURT ANIMU KARAKTR INNIT


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Mar 6, 2008)

Anything by THQ and Buena Vista. I loved Drawn to Life at first, but then it became anti-climactic and the developers fucked up the ending. HELLO PLOT HOLE AND LYING SPRITES.


----------



## Kaos (Mar 6, 2008)

ET.

That game nearly killed the video game industry.

It needs to be skewered with a rusty spork and roasted. Slowly.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Mar 6, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Best ironic post+avatar combo ever.
> 
> e: to contribute, Soul Calibur Legends because holy hell that game is unfun.
> 
> ...



love the comment


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd like to send _Dementium: The Ward_ to hell. "It's great," you say? Well, it certainly has greatness in it, but the makers decided they would fuck with us by putting in the most asinine design element in a video game: the game's totally moronic save system. That and the fact there really was no story. You wind up playing through the game, despite the broken save system, in hopes you'll at least get to uncover whatever story exists there, but no -- nothing.

Ultimately, the game pissed me off so much because it had so much going for it: a survival-horror game for the DS, a first-person survival-horror game, great graphics, amazing lighting for the DS, great sound, lots of cool ideas like the flashlight, great controls. But then you stroll through the same environments over and over, fighting the same dudes over and over, get slapped back to the beginning of a chapter, play through that nonsense for four hours, and then nothing.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 6, 2008)

Kaos999 said:
			
		

> ET.
> 
> That game nearly killed the video game industry.
> 
> It needs to be skewered with a rusty spork and roasted. Slowly.


Yup because of that abortion of a game, H.E.R.O. didn't do well (and not did most other Atari games released at the same time) and Activision never bothered with the series.


----------



## hankchill (Mar 6, 2008)

I think the games that should *really* burn are:

Any game that replaces an 's' with a 'z'
Example:
Anything Bratz related
All of those 'Animalz' games

And anything that replaces 'ex' with a giant 'X'
Example:
'Xtreme Offroad' or whatever the hell those games are called.

Oh, and Data Design should perish as well. Someone please destroy their HQ.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd say about 85% of the games for DS should burn in hell.  The DS has had more shovelware than any system I've ever seen before.


----------



## xalphax (Mar 6, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I'd say about 85% of the games for DS should burn in hell.  The DS has had more shovelware than any system I've ever seen before.



amen.

but it also has some of the best games ive ever seen.


----------



## silent sniper (Mar 6, 2008)

Dio said:
			
		

> Anything by THQ and Buena Vista. I loved Drawn to Life at first, but then it became anti-climactic and the developers fucked up the ending. HELLO PLOT HOLE AND LYING SPRITES.
> Actually, THQ has some good shit. *coughwormsopenwarfare2cough*
> but buena vista.... boys, get out yer pitchforks...
> 
> QUOTE(Rayder @ Mar 6 2008, 07:42 AM) I'd say about 85% of the games for DS should burn in hell.  The DS has had more shovelware than any system I've ever seen before.


i'm pretty sure gba had more.


----------



## Japhle (Mar 6, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I'd say about 85% of the games for DS should burn in hell.  The DS has had more shovelware than any system I've ever seen before.



If you Refer to the percentage of all the games for a system I think the Wii might have more  shovel ware, but that's just percentage, The DS definetley has more shovelware.
And to being on topic, I think Missile Command should burn, but only because you can never have the satisfaction of beating it, with a stick. Oh and The mario's CD-I game, that game  sucked/s


----------



## jalapeno (Mar 7, 2008)

Animal Crossing

can i get an amen!!


----------



## VTG (Mar 8, 2008)

No amen from me on that, although the DS version is severely underwhelming compared to the N64/GC original.

My candidate for worst game ever: DS Original Frisbee Disc Sports: Ultimate & Golf. Try it. It's even worse than MK Mythologies Sub Zero. 4-way control where the CPU can run in any direction. Impossible to catch the frisbee. Seriously indistict graphics. And more insanely frustrating features!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 8, 2008)

Most of THQ games. They've made some of the worst games on the DS, and many other systems. Also, Big Rigs. It got the lowest mark gamespot (Before it went bad) ever gave.


'Just as planned'


----------



## Dylan (Mar 8, 2008)

all games that are designed for 5 year old girls

*Posts merged*



			
				jalapeno said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing
> 
> can i get an amen!!




no way. animal crossing isn't that bad.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Mar 9, 2008)

jalapeno said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing
> 
> can i get an amen!!
> Here is your amen
> ...



I am Going to sig that.


----------



## imz (Mar 16, 2008)

Mario party DS
Dementium: the ward


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 16, 2008)

Mario Party DS isn't THAT bad. It's just the same as all the other Mario Party Games.


----------



## Tony_92 (Mar 16, 2008)

Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing, burn it in the eternal flames of hell.


----------



## Hillsy_ (Mar 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'd like to send Dementium: The Ward to hell. "It's great," you say? Well, it certainly has greatness in it, but the makers decided they would fuck with us by putting in the most asinine design element in a video game: the game's totally moronic save system. That and the fact there really was no story. You wind up playing through the game, despite the broken save system, in hopes you'll at least get to uncover whatever story exists there, but no -- nothing.
> 
> Ultimately, the game pissed me off so much because it had so much going for it: a survival-horror game for the DS, a first-person survival-horror game, great graphics, amazing lighting for the DS, great sound, lots of cool ideas like the flashlight, great controls. But then you stroll through the same environments over and over, fighting the same dudes over and over, get slapped back to the beginning of a chapter, play through that nonsense for four hours, and then nothing.
> 
> ...



Agree, but there are about 2800 games for the GBA and there are already 2100 games for the NDS in a shorter space of time.

Conclusion, DS has more shovelware.  Problem is, people buy this shovelware.  Shovelware is promoted.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lost in blue, never got addicted to those games


----------



## psycoblaster (Mar 17, 2008)

in that 85% thing, i totally agree.

First of all, some of the games that i thought was more boring, and would throw away in a day were
(let's not argue, its my opinion, and I got the freedom of speech to say whatever I feel/think and share it with the public)
Um... lets say everything that feels like an age 5 below.
I just don't get it. If their games didn't make a huge hit, or wasn't even cared about, why would they actually make 50 more different versions???

One example is the animal stuff.
I hate this crap, especially nintendogs.
First game every actually bought, but first game I threw away in few days, and just played my mariokart that came with my DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



reason : whenever I call the name... or make it sit... it won't sit/come, which makes it impossible to finish the TUTORIAL!!! OMG!

Mario party - very boring. Takes too long for the oppenent to make their move, and most minigames were boring, when comparing to the minigames from new super mario bros

That one warioware? minigame thing - too easy, I mean TOO easy. Graphics sucked, and finished the whole game without ANY mistakes. I did everything with 1 try, and that is how i can say that this was just very short and too easy.

Most movie games- always hated them. 





Now lets talk about the good side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we don't want to type in bad stuff the whole day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



all square enix games are good.


----------



## Upperleft (Mar 17, 2008)

Petz series .. ARGH!!
and movies-based games .. they all SUCK

i don't care about retro games .. there are so many to add from them


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 17, 2008)

clayton, FF7, FF Tactics, Star Wars NES, Halo 1 campaign, Castlevania 3d for ps2/xbox


----------



## psycoblaster (Mar 17, 2008)

and about the movie thing though, there are few exceptions....
such as .... well i can't say it as a movie -> game, but a game -> movie
FFVII!!! Crisis Core is one of the best game ever, and the DS deserves a FFVII. 
I also think that FF7 is the most "well known" FF game by its modern style, instead of the fantasy characters with mages and swordsman in a cave fighting animals and skeletons - lets throw that away and actually get it to a place with motorcycles and guns and a disease that damages people with a very tragic parts, such as the death of aegis .. with the well known Sephiroth, dislike other games where the main enemy just dies ... like threats the empire, but at the very end, he would die by the main character- Sephiroth actually had a very good role, which also made people to say sephiroth was much better than cloud...
Dunno i'm a total square enix fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well some movie games (back to topic) actually was good,... such as... does resident evil count ?? (was kinda OK)


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 17, 2008)

Please don't get me started on this piece of trash. Please.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 17, 2008)

mario party games
shovleware on Wii DS (i brought a psp becasue it got so bad)
fire emblem
battalion wars
all the games that end in ZZZ including bratz
halo
sonic has been whored out and milked bone dry
all the mario sports games...and dance ones.
star wars
final fantasy 7 has been whored out by fanboys, it's been completely ruined by remakes, rehashes and side story games movies and merchandise.
fifa games and pro evo games
dynasty warriors games *urgh*

there is probably more that i have most probably forgotten but that's the main ones i can't stand.


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 17, 2008)

Games targeted at non-gamers.
Wii Sports, Wii Fit, Wii Music, Wii Chess, Wii Play, Big Brain Academy, Brain Training, More Brain Training, Sight Training, Maths Training, English Training, Practise English... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That stuff is evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Are you a casual gamer? Do you play just to unwind and relax? If you have a couple minutes to spare, you can play a quick game of Tetris DS or Clubhouse Games, take your Nintendogs for a walk or challenge your problem-solving skills with Planet Puzzle League. You can even exercise your brain with Big Brain Academy Wii Degree or Brain Age: Train Your Brain in Minutes a Day. Touch Generations games are easy to play and fun for anyone.


What a  p r o p a g a n d a ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's depressing to see how Nintendo ruins the line-up for true gamers by making mostly games that are  aimed at people who play "a couple minutes" a day, and wouldn't at all if those casual games didn't exist in the first place...Good job selling consoles to clueless people who've never been interested in gaming and never will be, no matter how many ex-core-games are mutilated to be casual-gamer compliant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wii Fit having been Nintendo's main attraction at E3 2007 says it all...


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 17, 2008)

Damn movie based games...
THEY'RE ALL EVIL!


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 18, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Games targeted at non-gamers.
> Wii Sports, Wii Fit, Wii Music, Wii Chess, Wii Play, Big Brain Academy, Brain Training, More Brain Training, Sight Training, Maths Training, English Training, Practise English...
> 
> 
> ...



wii fit (weight health freak lol), sport and play are not bad, i can't wait for wii music, and i play big brain academy occasionally with friends, so they kind of appeal to the general gamer too, i have to agree with you on those brain training and math training, those games are annoying and a chore.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 18, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> Damn movie based games...
> THEY'RE ALL EVIL!


That's debatable:

Lego Star Wars
Star Wars Battlefront 2
King Kong
Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay
Spider-Man 2
From Russia With Love
The Matrix: Path of Neo
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 18, 2008)

*Superman 64*


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 18, 2008)

PETZ HAMSTERZ CATZ DOGZ BRATZ BUTTZ SECKZ, Assassin's creed shoud be redone or something. OH AND MOST OF THE GAMEZ IVE PLAYED ON MA DS!1


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 18, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> scubersteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to point out the Lego Star Wars has lego in it, thus, redeeming it.
Also:
Is that Riddick game based on the movie or not?


----------



## Westside (Mar 18, 2008)

Halo
Halo 2
Halo 3


----------

